# Ищу хорошего врача Спб



## Corona1114 (17 Май 2013)

Здравствуйте форумчане!
Прошу помощи, я в поисках врача который правильно поставит курс лечения, у меня две грыжи в шейном отделе одна 0.2 другая 0.4
Клиник много и врачей тоже почитаешь отзывы так вообще хорошей не найти, большинство отзывов пишут сами работнике и не поймешь где правда, а где нет. У меня нет времени, сил, денег чтобы проверять их всех по очереди...Надеюсь кто-нибудь поможет с хорошим врачем где наблюдался
У меня только такие варианты клиника им.Пирагова и клиника позвоночника


----------

